# What's your main 3x3?



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been looking for the perfect 3x3 for me and currently I'm using a black FangShi ShuangRen with a C4U core and Full bright stickers.

Currently I've got a Milky Zhanchi w/ C4U core and full bright stickers, a white FangShi ShuangRen w/ stock hardware and Izo's favourite stickers, a stickerless Guhong V2 and a MoYu WeiLong pre-ordered.

What's yours? Are you waiting for a better one? How "loyal" are you to your main?

My main is my black FangShi at the moment, but I'm going to break in my Milky Zhanchi, maybe CPM mod it and decide again after my WeiLong arrives.

My potential mains (all have a C4U core except for white FangShi):




Spoiler












Black FangShi




Spoiler











Stickerless Guhong V2




Spoiler











White FangShi




Spoiler
















Milky Zhanchi




Spoiler


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

My main 3x3's are: Dayan Zhanchi (CPM modded), Dayan Zhanchi (Not modded) and Dayan Guhong v1 (Not Modded)

My 2 zhanchis feel totally different, the mod might have changed the feel a bit, but they were really different even before I modded one. The modded one is so much smoother and quieter. Anyone who has an idea why?


----------



## Lid (Jun 7, 2013)

For 2 handed I've been using a 57 mm white ZhanChi since it came in 2011, with cubesmith halfbrights (all my cubes have halfbrights).

For OH I have 2 mains, a LingYun1 and a LingYun2, also been using those since they were released.

ATM I don't see any cube replacing them


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lubix Guhong FTW!

What's a milky Zhanchi btw?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 7, 2013)

My main 3x3's (in descending order of usage): White Dayan Guhong V2, Really old broken in Black Dayan Zhanchi, Stickerless Zhanchi


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2013)

Where's FangCun? Best cube ever.


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Lubix Guhong FTW!
> 
> What's a milky Zhanchi btw?



What you can see on the pictures, the plastic is of a milky colour. The legend says this is the best Zhanchi around so I had to try it out.



Noahaha said:


> Where's FangCun? Best cube ever.



Stupid 10 option limit  Had to leave a lot of other stuff out too.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2013)

It's hard to tell for me, because I always switch cubes and don't really have a 'main'.
I used my Guhong V2 and some Zhanchis the most, but now with the Fangshi and MoYu I have two new cubes...

The MoYu I don't like, and somehow my times are much worse with this cube. The Fangshi is kind of good, but not so fast, so I tend to go back to a Zhanchi. But after using the Fangshi for a few hundered solves, I have the feeling that the Zhanchis lock up much more than before.

So I am not sure if Fangshi or Zhanchi


----------



## PranavCubes (Jun 7, 2013)

I use a Dayan Zhanchi for 2H and a Dayan Guhong for OH.(Guhong is 48 PEM and a corner mod).


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd have to say Guhong v2. I use a sticky and gross zhanchi for OH and it's actually really nice and controllable. Apart from that brand new zhanchis are orgasmic.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 7, 2013)

omg, i love how the milky zhanchi looks! where can you get it? oh and back to the question guhong v2 and however i prefer 50mm zhanchi (best cube ever!)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

You really ought to put those pictures in spoiler tags. Oh and my main is a Lubix Lingyun v2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 7, 2013)

The poll is seriously biased because there is only one category for Dayan cubes.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 7, 2013)

In terms of cube that I have put most solves on, I'm not sure. I have 5 Zhanchis so the sum of those solves is probably the greatest. I have 2 ShuangRens and I keep one at work so I generally solve it slowly and quietly practicing look ahead during meetings. I've been using my Moyu HuangYing a lot but it's because I just got it. I haven't solved my milky Zhanchi a lot because it has stock stickers on it while I wait for my replacement edge piece from zcube but I do really like the feel of it. I'd say my Lubix Zhanchi with Cubesmith studio tiles on it is my main in terms of shear number of solves on it but my Lubix Fusion Guhong might be a close second.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 7, 2013)

Alpha 5 for 2H.
Guhong for OH.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oops. Didn't notice 'Dayan' and voted 'other'. I have no idea why. Sorry, my main is a panshi.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jun 7, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Alpha 5 for 2H.
> Guhong for OH.



I love my AV aswell. Do you know if the FII is like it?


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> omg, i love how the milky zhanchi looks! where can you get it? oh and back to the question guhong v2 and however i prefer 50mm zhanchi (best cube ever!)



I bought mine from zcube.cn (Afaik they don't sell them anywhere else). Fun thing is they send black, white, purple, orange, red, yellow, blue and green stickers AND application tape. Check the picture! The whole set basically. The colours are plain though, like on the regular dayan set.



Spoiler













SirWaffle said:


> You really ought to put those pictures in spoiler tags. Oh and my main is a Lubix Lingyun v2



Didn't know this forum had them, so I resized the picture to under 50kb. I'll hide them too, thanks for the tip!



Ninja Storm said:


> The poll is seriously biased because there is only one category for Dayan cubes.



Hard to figure out if you're being sarcastic or not. Do you mean it would be better to have 7 out of 10 options to be different dayan cubes instead? The poll is limited to 10 options max. That would seem biased to me. The idea is not to see what's the best really, but to discuss what people like and what they base their opinions on. The poll is just a little add-on, not that relevant to the thread.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 7, 2013)

I use a modded YJ FinHop with Alpha V-f corners

Edit: It's alright. I want a better cube.


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I use a modded YJ FinHop with Alpha V-f corners
> 
> *Edit: It's alright. I want a better cube.*



You haven't even edited your post 

Could you make a review of it? I want to see how it performs


----------



## KongShou (Jun 7, 2013)

milky Zhanchi! <3


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

Lots of people say that the milky zhanchi is good... I can't sovle on white(ish) cubes  Otherwise I would have bought one a long time ago.


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Lots of people say that the milky zhanchi is good... I can't sovle on white(ish) cubes  Otherwise I would have bought one a long time ago.



The fun thing about the milky zhanchi is, that the stickers look really great. It doesnt have that black shadowy look that black cubes have, but not the clear bright contrast white cubes have. I dont know how to explain it, but it kinda feels like the milky colour absorbs the light and is very neutral. You only pay attention to the stickers. I think I kinda like it, although I still perform better with my black FangShi. Might be because my Zhanchi kinda locks up in random places, I'll be doing a CPM to fix that and see how it turns out.

This is the only explanation I can think of why the milky is considered so good by many. I don't believe that the plastic has anything to do with it. Just the contrast.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 7, 2013)

My main is a black zhanchi with CPM and 48 PEM. I have trouble going back to non modded zhanchis since I started doing them. My main OH is a 55mm Zhanchi with the same mods. I also have a milky zhanchi, which is very smooth. I just prefer black cubes for recognition. 

I did just set a few PBs with the HuanYing, I prefer the feel of my zhanchi, I am more used to my zhanchi, but I'm getting consistently good times with the HuanYing. Now I'm not sure which one I should use at a competition tomorrow. I could see one day switching to the HuanYing, but I'm not used to it enough to make it my main just yet. 

I have a couple Fangcun's that I've switched out the hardware for Dayan. I've also done the same mods that I do on my Zhanchis. It's a good cube but I don't really like the way it feels. It's turning doesn't seem to be quite as smooth, and seems to have greater friction from a stationary state compared to Dayan cubes. I just prefer the way Dayan feels. 

In addition to the zhanchi, I really love both versions of the Guhong. I recently got a Lubix Fusion (Guhong v1 with torpedoes) that's becoming my "roux cube".


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2013)

The same Lingyun that I have been using for 3(?) years.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 7, 2013)

@Windhero, I don't think he means lesser dayan cubes like the taiyan, lunhui or lingyun v1. Ninja probably meant that you should have included the guhong/zhanchi, panshi and probably the lingyun v2 instead.


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> @Windhero, I don't think he means lesser dayan cubes like the taiyan, lunhui or lingyun v1. Ninja probably meant that you should have included the guhong/zhanchi, panshi and probably the lingyun v2 instead.



Yeah, that would make only half of the poll be about dayan cubes. How is that a less biased version? The poll is not biased, it just seems like people prefer the cubes fabricated by the dayan brand no matter what they are. The poll is vague, nothing else. The reason it is vague is that I cannot add more than 10 options.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2013)

currently fangshi but i might try and clean out my zhanchis and make them decent. fangshi sucks though too.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Could you make a review of it? I want to see how it performs


I posted this a while ago. It's not as good right now as it is in the video because it needs to be relubricated. 



Spoiler


----------



## uniacto (Jun 8, 2013)

windhero said:


> Yeah, that would make only half of the poll be about dayan cubes. How is that a less biased version? The poll is not biased, it just seems like people prefer the cubes fabricated by the dayan brand no matter what they are. The poll is vague, nothing else. The reason it is vague is that I cannot add more than 10 options.



nobody uses vcubes or ghosthands as their main 3x3s anyway


----------



## windhero (Jun 8, 2013)

uniacto said:


> nobody uses vcubes or ghosthands as their main 3x3s anyway



I put v-cube in there because fanboys do exist and I put ghosthands because some cubers have started a long time ago and are crazy loyal to their mains that used to be really good  Smarter to keep the poll as brands and not different cubes because there just isnt enough space to fit even 2-3 cubes from the most used brands.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

Fangshi Shuangren is main and MoYu Huanying is for OH.


----------



## xAnon (Jun 8, 2013)

I will switch my main from zhanchi to fangshi.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 8, 2013)

uniacto said:


> nobody uses vcubes or ghosthands as their main 3x3s anyway


I keep my Ghosthand in the toilet for when I'm taking a leisurely break.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I keep my Ghosthand in the toilet for when I'm taking a leisurely break.



_in_ the toilet?

that doesnt make it your mane though


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that doesnt make it your mane though


Nope, but that's my verdict on the Ghosthand. I don't really have a main. I cycle between Fangshi, ZhanChi and Lingyun v2.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Zhanchi for 2H and 55mm zhanchi for OH.


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> @Windhero, I don't think he means lesser dayan cubes like the taiyan, lunhui or lingyun v1. Ninja probably meant that you should have included the guhong/zhanchi, panshi and probably the lingyun v2 instead.



In what way is the Lingyun V1 inferior?


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 8, 2013)

Black 55mm ZhanChi with CamCuber's stickers set with a hybrid of traxxas and lubix internal lube job


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Shengshou Wind*, I have a Dayan cube, but I have no idea what model, I don't like it much; Doesn't reverse cut, pops like crazy!


----------



## windhero (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I should've put the zhanchi instead of the fangshi in the poll. I just CPmodded my milky zhanchi and it feels amazing. I think it's my main unless the weilong is incredible.


----------



## Lagom (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there a difference compared to the black One?


----------



## windhero (Jun 8, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Is there a difference compared to the black One?



The contrast just works better in my opinion. The milky colour is very neutral and my eyes ignore it much better than the black colour, which makes my full bright stickers seem even brighter. The full bright stickers on the black cubes look "dimmer" because of the dark appeal of a black cube (black "florian mod" holes, a shadowy look). The cube is the exact same otherwise.

My gf also thought that the full bright stickers looked "prettier and nicer" on the milky zhanchi. I suppose its not just me then.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, on black cubes the black shows through stickers to some degree.
I usually use white cubes because they look nicer, but sometimes there's glare from the extra reflection. 
Based on pictures the milky/primary plastic is slightly translucent, and doesn't reflect light, yet doesn't eat it either.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 10, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I love my AV aswell. Do you know if the FII is like it?



AV and FII have a completely different feeling to them. FII is bubbly/smooth. AV is crispy but is smooth too. The fact that you like your AV probably has zero bearing on whether you'll like the F2. But overall, those older generation cubes can't really stand up performance wise to the cubes around and being released nowadays. As usual, it's personal preference


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 10, 2013)

2H: Guhong v2
OH: Guhong v1
BLD: Zhanchi
Feet: Old Zhanchi


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Black 57mm Zhanchi with bright Z stickers.

I've ordered the Fangshi ShuangRen which arrived a few days ago but I haven't assembled it yet..


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jun 10, 2013)

3x3= black silk zhanchi w/ z standard+bright blue 
BLD/OH= black guhong v2 w/ z half bright+bright blue


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 10, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I love my AV aswell. Do you know if the FII is like it?



The FII is like the exact opposite of an AV. It's incredibly smooth.


To answer the question, my fangshi is my main and I am in love with it!


----------



## Lagom (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 13, 2013)

I use MoYu, fell in love with it after a couple of solves. Think that I am gonna glue the corners on since they fall off easily though.

Before this I used a guhong v2. 
Also own a Fangshi, but yuck...

The thing I really like about this cube is that it makes me turn with less force, which I desperately need atm... <.<


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 13, 2013)

55mm ZhanChi.
Great OH cube, great 2H cube.
Thousands of solves and good care have made it faster and smoother than anything else I have tried.


----------



## windhero (Jun 13, 2013)

Antikrister said:


> I use MoYu, fell in love with it after a couple of solves. Think that I am gonna glue the corners on since they fall off easily though.
> 
> Before this I used a guhong v2.
> Also own a Fangshi, but yuck...
> ...


Get your hands on 20k-30k wt viscosity differential oil and lube the zhanchi with it. I guarantee it will turn out faster than what you probably can handle at first.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 14, 2013)

How did the cubeforyou core effect the Fangshi? It's my main at the moment but I'm sure it can be better!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2013)

Guhong v2/55mm Zhanchi/57mm Zhanchi for 2H
55mm Zhanchi for OH
Fangcun for feet
whatever for blind


----------



## windhero (Jun 14, 2013)

TanookiTrev said:


> How did the cubeforyou core effect the Fangshi? It's my main at the moment but I'm sure it can be better!


 Some say it makes it smoother or better but personally I disagree. None of the pieces touch the core and the screws stand the same in all the cores, which would mean that the core has no effect at all. However it is much easier to thread a C4U core straight and the C4U core is much more durable. If the cube is your main switch the cores, the cube will never break or bend.


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a good assortment of lube, but I don't like the chaching of the zhanchi. 
The zhanchi is not for me as of now at least. Maybe when i become faster.

Edit: I should have replied to you windhero...


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 17, 2013)

I use a Lubix Fusion in which I turned into a Godly Guhong after a bit of use!


----------



## AFatTick (Jun 17, 2013)

My MoYu got slow after 2 days :/ why?


----------



## Chree (Jun 17, 2013)

Black Zanchi, stock stickers (don't really like full brights... don't know why), CPM and 48 Point Edge, and Corner modded. It's still kinda catchy.

Thinking of switching to my black Fangshi once it's broken in. We shall see.

To the people whose main is the Fangshi: Have you modded it at all? If so, what'd you do to it?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Black Zhanchi, Maru Lube, and Z Stickers (full brights). Bloody lovely.


----------



## rj (Jun 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Where's FangCun? Best cube ever.



I thought that title went to GuHong v1...


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 17, 2013)

Guhong V2. Absolutely love this cube(much more than the zhanchi tbh) except for one thing; I get tons of lock ups when doing M slices. If I missalign the D-layer just a little bit during let's say an H perm, it locks, making H and Z perms the worst in my solves :/


----------



## Lagom (Jun 18, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Guhong V2. Absolutely love this cube(much more than the zhanchi tbh) except for one thing; I get tons of lock ups when doing M slices. If I missalign the D-layer just a little bit during let's say an H perm, it locks, making H and Z perms the worst in my solves :/



I think the 48p mod solves that issue. I think it's the bottom corners of the edge pieces that catches on to each other


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 20, 2013)

My main is a GuHong v2, it's really great. I had high hopes for both the C IV and the Alpha CC, as I really like crunchy cubes more than really smooth ones, but none of them lived up to the hype, and the GuHong is at least a little crunchy. I'm really thinking about the HuanYing now though, it seems to be pretty crunchy, but without the cons of many similar cubes, it just seems to flow.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jun 20, 2013)

I like my stickerless zhanchi better but i can't use it without perfect lighting because I am colorblind
soo Guhong VI with torpedoes wins


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 20, 2013)

Guhong v1 with many mods.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

fangshit but only because my zhanchis suck


----------



## CY (Jun 20, 2013)

I think 2-3 choices should be implemented for us to choose. I can't decide between fangshi and shengshou... Better not vote then :confused:


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 20, 2013)

I currently use a Lubix Fusion, which is a GuHong with 48-point edge mod and lubed up. I'm hoping to get possibly a ShuangRen, HuanYing, or better yet, an original plastic Zhanchi if I can find one.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 10, 2013)

Too many 'mains'. I switch between my Guhong v2, Zhanchi, MoYu Huanying and Fangshi Shuangren.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Too many 'mains'. I switch between my Guhong v2, Zhanchi, MoYu Huanying and Fangshi Shuangren.



Me to, including a FangCun and maybe a MuYu WeiLong when I finally receive it. Oh, and I often also use my LingYung version 1 and 2.

But if I had to name one cube my 'main', it would probably be a Zhanchi.


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

My mains are a Black modded ZC which is incredibly smooth, and a WL prototype. I'm getting a black WeiLong soon, aswell as some other cubes so this might change


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 10, 2013)

I accidentally voted other. My main is a GuHong v2, but that might change when my HuanYing arrives, which I hope is soon.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 10, 2013)

i use a magic cube 3, partly because it is the only 3x3x3 i have
but also bcz its very fast
its been tensioned and lubed


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 10, 2013)

Godly Guhong and ZC proto.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

The Fangshi 57mm is my main and the Panshi is my Backup main.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently use a Guhong V2, but I hope to soon replace that with a Moyu WeiLong.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 10, 2013)

AFatTick said:


> My MoYu got slow after 2 days :/ why?



you got used to it?


----------



## cubeone (Jul 10, 2013)

I switch between a fangshi and a mini zhanchi


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been using my lingyun v1, dayan guhong v2 and panshi as they offer the most speed. lingyun for speed, guhong for overall and panshi for accuracy.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 11, 2013)

I use:
Stickerless Zhanchi as main
Stickerless Guhong v2 as backup
And a regular Shengshou 3x3 when im in the shower


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> I use:
> Stickerless Zhanchi as main
> Stickerless Guhong v2 as backup
> And a regular Shengshou 3x3 when im in the shower


Man, I hope the screws and springs don't get rusty and look like my Guhong v2, Zhanchi, WitTwo and YJ 4x4... (I used to practise in the shower  )


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

My mains are a Black FangShi for 2H, and a ZhanChi for OH


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2013)

A white zhanchi. With half brights and bright blue. It's the only stickered 3x3 I have other than a storebought. I do have a stickerless guhong v2 and zhanchi that are just modding experiments..


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

White Panshi! Woot!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2013)

i've now decided that my zhanchis are ****, so my mane cube is now my fangshi


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> My mains are a Black FangShi for 2H, and a ZhanChi for OH



Usually it's the other way around. The Fangshi is great for OH solving.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Usually it's the other way around. The Fangshi is great for OH solving.


I like the Fangshi for 2H and Zhanchi for OH too


----------



## chimchu (Jul 11, 2013)

i think they changed the plastic they used. my old zanchi was really smooth and quiet but my new one is clicky and more hollow feeling


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

chimchu said:


> i think they changed the plastic they used. my old zanchi was really smooth and quiet but my new one is clicky and more hollow feeling



Don't start with this plastic bs again.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

chimchu said:


> i think they changed the plastic they used. my old zanchi was really smooth and quiet but my new one is clicky and more hollow feeling



That's like soo relevant to the topic...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I already answered this poll at a time when all I owned was Dayan. (Well, not including crappy Rubik's brands.) 55mm Zhanchi was my previous main. But after several days of getting new cubes and breaking them in, my main is now a black Fangshi with half brights and I love it! (I got a black WeiLong too, but somehow I don't like it.)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think I already answered this poll at a time when all I owned was Dayan. (Well, not including crappy Rubik's brands.) 55mm Zhanchi was my previous main. But after several days of getting new cubes and breaking them in, my main is now a black *Fangshi* with half brights and I *love it*! (I got a black *WeiLong* too, but somehow I *don't like it*.)



but, but, but how? The WeiLong is so much better!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

uvafan said:


> but, but, but how? The WeiLong is so much better!



Yeah, strange, huh? Everyone else seems to love the WeiLong except for me. I don't really like the airy bubbly feel. It seems to do weird turns on me sometimes or the layers slip and I have to fix it with my fingers before I can make proper turns. But even without those slips, I get worse times on it in general whereas with my ShuangRen I broke my PB Ao100 already (by about a quarter of a second) and have more faster times.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, strange, huh? Everyone else seems to love the WeiLong except for me. I don't really like the airy bubbly feel. It seems to do weird turns on me sometimes or the layers slip and I have to fix it with my fingers before I can make proper turns. But even without those slips, I get worse times on it in general whereas with my ShuangRen I broke my PB Ao100 already (by about a quarter of a second) and have more faster times.



I loved the weilong while I was messing around with it and doing algs and slow solves. But going at full speed, I get exactly the same problems as you. It's just uncontrollable, and I do get lock ups occasionally. My times are always a bit longer than they would've been on the zhanchi or the huanying. 

My main, still my black zhanchi that I've modded a fair amount. It doesn't look like I'll be switching any time soon.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 15, 2013)

Am I the only one here that uses a Dayan LunHui as there main? It's not my true main but it's one of my backup mains.


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Am I the only one here that uses a Dayan LunHui as there main? It's not my true main but it's one of my backup mains.



"Am I the only one who uses the Lunhui as my main? It's not my main"

Lolwut?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> "Am I the only one who uses the Lunhui as my main? It's not my main"
> 
> Lolwut?



It is One of my Backup mains. As in I will use it as My main if I can't use my Fangshi for some reason.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It is One of my Backup mains. As in I will use it as My main if I can't use my Fangshi for some reason.



I will use a Lunhui as my main if I can't use my Fangshi or my Zhanchi or my Weilong or my Guhong for some reason. (Minus those four, I have choice between Lunhui and Rubik's because those are the cubes I have.)


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Main Speed Cubes*

I would like to know what your guys' main speed cubes are so I can get an idea of other speed cubes to buy. As of now (since I don't have all that many cubes/puzzles [16]) my 3x3 main is the Dayan 5 Zhanchi, my 4x4 main is ShengShou and my 5x5 main is ShengShou. Lastly my 2x2 main (I only have one 2x2 though) is V-Cube.


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> "Am I the only one who uses the Lunhui as my main? It's not my main"
> 
> Lolwut?



Oh, kind of like how I switch to a rubiks brand when all speedcubes vanish from the earth.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jul 15, 2013)

You should get a dayan 2x2 of a wittwo v1, v2 is also good though. I would get a Moyu Weilong and a Fangshi Shuang Ren as well.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 16, 2013)

Zhanchi.

My backup is Guhong v1


----------



## SorcererPenguin (Jul 16, 2013)

Moyu Weilong For The Win !!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 16, 2013)

Back to the zhanchi.


----------



## maxcube (Jul 16, 2013)

Haiyan Memory Cube I think it's called? I forget, but it's pretty nice. I really should buy some more just to experiment and fun with though!


----------



## noob (Jul 16, 2013)

zhanchi, but i might get a shuangren since it is highly debateable


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 17, 2013)

Old school cuber here, still using a Type D with Type A core


----------



## raiki15 (Jul 18, 2013)

Shengshou Aurora :tu


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dayan Lingyun v2


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jul 20, 2013)

I use a Black Dayan GuHong V2 w/ C4U core, springs, custom mods to suit my cubing style (lol), modded green torpedoes (cause meh faveourite colour is green) and GuHong V2 stickerless center pieces (for in creased sex appeal? - cyoubx on his "Cyoubx GuHong." My backups are a Black 57mm FangShi ShurangRen, Modded 57mm ZhanChi (original plastic) and a Primary Coloured Dayan LunHui (Yes, they do exsist. I found a shop on taobao that sells the "milky" LunHui. PM me if you want the link.) OH is a primary base and black capped FangShi ShurangRen 54.6 mm and backup is a 55mm Zhanchi.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jul 26, 2013)

I use my Zhanchi as my main with a C4U core. Lubed with 30k. Loose and gummy


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 26, 2013)

I use a 57 mm white Shuang Ren. Just restickered it with fullbrights today, and I'm loving it!


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 26, 2013)

DaYan PanShi. I have no other puzzle, but it's HORRIBLE. I've seen my friend's ZhanChi, and it doesn't even COMPARE. Even my friend's DianSheng is better


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 27, 2013)

ZhanChi, which is completely awesome, but currently wasted on me, a cuber who can barely average 39 seconds


----------



## cubeone (Jul 29, 2013)

I use a shengshou aurora, which I think is underrated. I average around 16-17 seconds and after having my aurora for less than two days, I got a new PB of 11.01 and a sub-16 average of 25.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2013)

SatoshiPikachu said:


> ZhanChi, which is completely awesome, but currently wasted on me, a cuber who can barely average 39 seconds



I thought the same thing, I started using a Zhanchi when I was at 45s, now I'm sub 20


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 29, 2013)

Am I the only one that hasn't ever tried a panshi, fangshi, weilong, or really anything that has come out since the Guhong V2? That's what I use, mostly, but I go back and forth between it and my 55mm zhanchi sometimes.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2013)

Zhanchi lubed the "Lubix" way with Traxxas. It's a 1.5 year old cube, so it's very broken in. I've never cleaned it out and every now and then, keep adding a bit on a cubie. It's given it a "gunky" feel, but still crisp.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 1, 2013)

cubeone said:


> I use a shengshou aurora, which I think is underrated. I average around 16-17 seconds and after having my aurora for less than two days, I got a new PB of 11.01 and a sub-16 average of 25.



I agree about loving this cube, it is a really great cube. I definitely have it in my main cube club.


----------

